# Locolinc+Soundlinc w/battery install in a LGB 2119d mogul



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have started installing battery RC in new to me 2119d LGB Bumblebee mogul. I am using the old Keithco Locolinc+Soundlinc boards, along with two 5000mah Onyx 7.2vt batteries in series to get 14.4 volts max. I am putting the boards up in the extended bunker just below the coal load with the antenna coiled up in that bunker and up in the coal pile. The two batteries are going to be mounted in a "V" in the main body of the tender with 2 Sony speakers from an old surround sound set up mounted between them for the sound. I am using 3m VHB double sided tape to hold everything. I will post of some pics of the layout of everything later tonight. I dont have enough tape or 2 male battery connectors to build the harness. Still figuring how I want to make the tender body removable to gain access to the batterys to charge them. Unless I can just charge them as one large battery since thats basicly what I am doing hooking them in series. My charger is a fast charger (1hr) then drops to a trickle. Might have to try a charging cycle out side of the tender and see if it will work that way. Then I could feed the power thru a dpdt toggle to switch between charging jack and powering the engine. . Mike


----------

